# WTB Remington Accutip 20 gauge 3" or 2.75" slugs



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

If anyone has a box, partial box, shell etc laying around that their 20 gauge slug gun does not like, I will be more than happy to buy them from you for top dollar. PM me! I've spent hours searching for them in travels and on line with no luck. Someone must have some collecting dust somewhere? Apparently Remington seriously missed the demand for these things.........

Worth a try, my Savage 220 is hungry!


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

Glad you said something. Down to the last box. Thankfully that's after sighting it in Monday. Was thinking about doing a little fun shooting out to 300 but I guess I need to be more stingy


----------



## tigerGSP (Apr 27, 2007)

I called the Remington company today and asked a silly question about bullet drop,,, well I am going with SST's they didn't know what that drop was. I called Horn. and got the right scoop on the bullet drop. at 150 yard you are looking at zero.
I got four box's of 12 gauge 2 3/4 for sale if you want them $12 a box or 4 box's for $45 

I shot the sst and they were on the money.


----------



## TJHUNTER (Oct 18, 2007)

seen a bunch yesterday at dunhams at courtland center in flint


----------



## Gigantopithecus (May 10, 2011)

Swamp Monster said:


> If anyone has a box, partial box, shell etc laying around that their 20 gauge slug gun does not like, I will be more than happy to buy them from you for top dollar. PM me! I've spent hours searching for them in travels and on line with no luck. Someone must have some collecting dust somewhere? Apparently Remington seriously missed the demand for these things.........
> 
> Worth a try, my Savage 220 is hungry!


I think I have a few. My h&r hates them. If I can find them they r free.


----------



## Gigantopithecus (May 10, 2011)

I have 9. I am in Sterling Heights. PM me and they r yours 20 ga 2.75"


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Gigantopithecus said:


> I have 9. I am in Sterling Heights. PM me and they r yours 20 ga 2.75"


PM Sent! Thanks!


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

tigerGSP said:


> I called the Remington company today and asked a silly question about bullet drop,,, well I am going with SST's they didn't know what that drop was. I called Horn. and got the right scoop on the bullet drop. at 150 yard you are looking at zero.
> I got four box's of 12 gauge 2 3/4 for sale if you want them $12 a box or 4 box's for $45
> 
> I shot the sst and they were on the money.


Thanks, but I'm looking for 20 gauge. The 12's are fairly easy to find but the 20's no so much!


----------



## rockman (Feb 28, 2001)

On Sunday, the ammo guy at Jay's told me that the 2011 20 gauge accu-tips are still in production and none have been shipped to the retail stores yet.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

rockman said:


> On Sunday, the ammo guy at Jay's told me that the 2011 20 gauge accu-tips are still in production and none have been shipped to the retail stores yet.


I have read that and also that Remmy wasn't going to get to them at all this year. Either way it sucks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

